

2 month development - 1 Android game - nelsonAdmiral
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.lateformydatelite
We asking for feedback in terms of game control and game design.
======
nelsonAdmiral
maybe ^^ actually it's Frogger and GTA in the mix :)

------
vinced
frogger clone ?

